# img positionierung - der Unterschied NS und IE?



## oezer (26. Mai 2001)

Hi erstmal an die Topcoder hier 

mein Problem:

<span style="position:absolute; bottom:20px; left: 0px"> 
<img src="images/bild.gif" width=122 height=100 alt="blablubb" border="0"> 
</span>

Das klappt wunderbar im IExplorer, doch beim Netscape bleibt es oben irgendwo in der Pampa hängen. Wie in einem anderen Thread beschrieben hab ich ein .gif Bild welches ich in der unteren Linken Ecke haben will, doch diese soll sich dem Browser fenster immer anpassen. Leider bockt NS brutal. Beim IE funzt es einwandfrei. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wo es bei beiden funktioniert? Vielleicht mit ILayer oder JavaScript? mir eigentlich egal nur soll es funzen 

ich danke schon mal im Voraus...

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## SunBurner2k (26. Mai 2001)

Hmmm, also, wie du das vorhattest klappts garantiert nich, weil der NS bottom nich anerkennt.

Probiers doch mal mit Tabellen?!?!


----------



## SunBurner2k (26. Mai 2001)

gööönao.


----------



## oezer (27. Mai 2001)

danke jungs... werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren...

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

